# Brake problems Mahindra 3016



## MountVernonBen (Aug 4, 2019)

Hello...I just had the clutch replaced on my Mahindra 3016 and got it back from the shop, and the clutch seems to be operating fine now but...the problem I am having is that the brakes are not working properly now (they wotrked fine before taking it into the shop. I think they must have set the brakes wrong when they were putting the tractor back together. The travel/play in the brake pedal was non existant so I have adjusted it back to the manual standards, but the issue is that individually each pedal stops the corresponding wheel as it should but when both are pressed together the wheels do not brake and the tractor keeps continuing forward...any thoughts? I am confused. Thanks


----------

